# USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?



## DominikTV (18. August 2014)

*USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Monitor "lädt" quasi das Bild neu, wenn bei uns im Bad das Licht angeschaltet wird. Daher vermute ich mal, dass es dort zu Spannungsspitzen kommt.
Da das sicherlich nicht gut auf dauer für die Hardware ist, dachte ich, mir vielleicht einen USV zuzulegen, um die Spitzen abzufangen. Leider kenne ich mich da überhaupt nicht aus, daher hoffe ich auf gute Ratschläge 

Versorgt werden müssten 2 Monitore (ein 21'' TV und zukünftig ein 27'' PC Monitor) sowie ein PC (siehe Signatur) mit 630 Watt Netzteil.

Wie gesagt: Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, die Spannungsspitzen abzufangen und nicht bei einem event. Stromausfall noch 1h zocken zu können 

Oder gibt es viel. etwas anderes/ähnliches, was genau für solche Anliegen gebaut ist?

Über jeden Ratschlag wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Wenn du das Problem lösen willst brauchst du wohl eine Online-USV (VFI) ausreichender Leistung. Bei der Batteriekapazität kannst du dafür sparen. Leider sind solche Lösungen dennoch nicht billig insbesondere wenn sie effizient sein sollen, mit mehr als 200€ musst du da wohl rechnen.    Eventuell ist ein Überarbeiten der Elektroinstallation daher die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Mystique1680 (18. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

moin!
habe letzte woche das gleich erlebt. hatte 5 rechner auf einer leitung und das bild am monitor ging beim start des 5. rechners auch immer aus.... lol.

wie superwip schon sagt, ist eine voltage-frequently-independend usv die richtige lösung, da sie immer anliegt und keine umschaltzeit hat. denn da gilt: unabhängig von schwankungen am eingangsbereich, bleiben die werte am ausgang stabil.

wenn du nicht ne waschmaschine und nen trockner mit auf der leitung hast, ist das ein problem und sollte schnell behoben werden!

aber als zwischenlösung zu gebrauchen.

MfG
M.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Das klingt ja alles sehr brandgefährlich 

 Wenn am Endgerät solch Spannungsschwankungen Zustandekommen, ist der Leitungswiderstand dementsprechend schlecht. Wenn daher noch große Dauerlasten dazukommen, kann man sich mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz ausrechnen, dass der Spannungsabfall auf der Leitung auch Wärme produziert, was bei einer Konzentration auf eine Stelle (schlechter Übergang in einer Verteilerdose) auch zum Brand kommen kann.

 Daher ist schon erwähnt, wohl die beste Lösung das Überprüfen der Elektroinstallation.


 Übrigens, wenn es doch eine USV wird, kannst du den PC in der Theorie da raus lassen, da er selbst über eine gute Pufferung verfügt. Erst wenn der ausgeht, während jemand das Licht schaltet, dann muss er auch an die USV


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Gefährlich ist das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Glühbirnen haben einfach einen sehr hohen Einschaltstrom der überm Daumen etwa 10mal so hoch wie der Betriebsstrom sein kann. Das kann schon einen deutlichen Spannungsabfall erklären ohne das gleichzeitig irgendeine Gefahr besteht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Doch sicherheitshalber einmal die Verkabelung prüfen 

Demnächst wird es bei mir diese hier:
https://geizhals.at/eaton-ellipse-pro-din-1200va-tower-elp1200din-a1024606.html

Da mein PC sehr ähnlich vom Verbrauch ist wirst du auch etwas in der Preisklasse brauchen


----------



## Superwip (19. August 2014)

*AW: USV - Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung für PC und Monitor?*

Die ist nicht online und damit ungeeignet.


----------

